# Road cycling club in Bangkok



## JuanPa

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know about a road cycling club in Bangkok that would meet regularly for road rides?

Thank you!


----------



## MJL

Hi Juan

Sorry, I don't know of a road cycling club but I'd sure be interested if you find one. I've seen some Thai clubs riding on the service roads next to outer ring road in Klong Samwa. Seems to be a mix of mountain and road bike. Do you know of a good, safe circuit. My wife and I have a 25Km circuit near our home in NE Bangkok. Drivers are courteous but there are some sections that are pretty dicey and not well suited for a group. Khow Yai is pretty nice for hills.


----------



## JuanPa

Hi MJL,

Doing some research on the internet I came across this page:

Peloton De Bangkok on AngloINFO Bangkok: your Bangkok information source, in Bangkok, Thailand 

They call themselves Peloton De Bangkok and meet every sunday for a 90km + ride, as the page says. All it gives us is a phone number to ring though, but worth a try.

I had a look at Khao Yai, it is like a National Park approximately 2hrs drive from Bangkok. Looks great for some hills riding indeed.

I am based in Bang Na, SE Bangkok. Only just got here on Monday, so not very aware of my surroundings just yet unfortunately.


----------



## ross88guy

I am having the same problems trying to find a running club in Bangkok. It looks like those thai's dont like to run apart from in a gym!


----------



## JuanPa

ross88guy said:


> I am having the same problems trying to find a running club in Bangkok. It looks like those thai's dont like to run apart from in a gym!


Hey Ross how are you doing?

Try these two websites that I found on my searches. These appear to be running clubs:

Bangkok Hash House Harriers on AngloINFO Bangkok: your Bangkok information source, in Bangkok, Thailand 

Bangkok Monday Hash House Harriers on AngloINFO Bangkok: your Bangkok information source, in Bangkok, Thailand


----------

